
Climate scientists versus climate data - lsh123
https://judithcurry.com/2017/02/04/climate-scientists-versus-climate-data/
======
longerthoughts
Worth checking out the response article from the NYTimes. Predictably
defensive on climate change but interesting to see both sides of the story.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/07/science/2015-climate-
stud...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/07/science/2015-climate-study-
data.html)

~~~
Zuider
Dr. Curry has addressed the responses linked above from Peter Thorne and Zeke
Hausfather in a follow-up posting.

[https://judithcurry.com/2017/02/06/response-to-critiques-
cli...](https://judithcurry.com/2017/02/06/response-to-critiques-climate-
scientists-versus-climate-data/)

~~~
longerthoughts
Thanks

